# What is Du's Proxy Server?



## berryracer (Mar 8, 2013)

I have an eLife connection from Etisalat (30 mbps down / 3 mbps up) and while downloads are fast, I found that browsing webpages is relatively slower than my connection at work which is from Du and is only 2 mbps down.

I think this is because Etisalat's proxy servers are crappy or they have much more users...

today I did something which improved the loading of pages by a big margin which is changing the DNS settings of Etisalat's to Du's DNS server

I have one final thing I would like to do... anyone can provide me with the manual proxy server settings for Du?

I tried calling their internet help desk but they will not assist me since I am not a Du subscriber (I can't even get Du in my area which is Dubai Silicon Oasis)

Any help is much appreciated

PS: this slow webpage loading happens on IE, Firefox, and Chrome so I know it is not the browser even though Chrome seems snappier but still nothing compared to my connection at work


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

try with google dns servers or you can install comodo dragon browser (variant of chrome) and activate their dns service with it... that should help you somewhat.
I doubt that Du proxy will be open from your Etisalat connection...

Other thing is to use some *v*ery *p*rofessional *n*ame service


----------



## berryracer (Mar 8, 2013)

jso said:


> try with google dns servers or you can install comodo dragon browser (variant of chrome) and activate their dns service with it... that should help you somewhat.
> I doubt that Du proxy will be open from your Etisalat connection...
> 
> Other thing is to use some *v*ery *p*rofessional *n*ame service


Google DNS IS a bit faster than Etisalat's but no where near as fast as the connection I have at work that one is like instantaneous when I visit a website just like I had it when I lived in the USA before.

I still wanted to know the Du proxy server just to try to see if I can get the same browsing speed as I do at work


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Berryracer. This isn't the US - you will not get the same responsiveness.

I explain is in this post here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../111702-internet-upload-speed.html#post782629

-md000/Mike


----------

